# Look what came in the mail!!



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

I can't wait to get this fitted 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GLI Wheel? 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

From what I can see that's a good looking wheel!


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

It's a teaser shot I'll get a nice picture when it gets mounted...


----------



## VeeDubScott (Apr 13, 2006)

What's the procedure to install it? Is it a lot of work? How much was the steering wheel, if you don't mind saying?

I find even the R-Line badged steering wheel feels very "flimsy" and too thin.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Don't have my glasses on. Is that the Fisher-Price edition? :laugh:


----------



## DanHatter (May 27, 2012)

Nice wheel. If you dont already have buttons you will need the proper airbag harness, coding, and an extra wire to get this working. LMK if you need help


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Yes I already have a MFSW so this will be a straight forward swap...I'm letting the dealer do the swap but from what I understand it's super simple I just didn't want to risk anything with the airbag. I'll take pictures when the cars done.


----------



## DanHatter (May 27, 2012)

Yeah it's pretty easy. Just disconnect the negative terminal before you begin.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

Vwguy026 said:


> Yes I already have a MFSW so this will be a straight forward swap...I'm letting the dealer do the swap but from what I understand it's super simple I just didn't want to risk anything with the airbag. I'll take pictures when the cars done.


Very nice! Curious if you wouldn't mind sharing costs here - or pm me - of the wheel and dealer install. I would love to do the same mod!


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

vwdeluxe said:


> Very nice! Curious if you wouldn't mind sharing costs here - or pm me - of the wheel and dealer install. I would love to do the same mod!


Sure I'll pm you and post up shots when it's all done


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

While my car isn't completed (k04) the dealership sent me a pic of the wheel mounted and installed


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Vwguy026 said:


> While my car isn't completed (k04) the dealership sent me a pic of the wheel mounted and installed


So that was you on the vwvortex Facebook group lol! That's the steering wheel that should have come with these! Nice!

posted using tapatalk


----------



## DanHatter (May 27, 2012)

Vwguy026 said:


> While my car isn't completed (k04) the dealership sent me a pic of the wheel mounted and installed


I cant believe you paid the dealer to install it. How much did they charge? Did they hook everything up so the buttons work?


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

DanHatter said:


> I cant believe you paid the dealer to install it. How much did they charge? Did they hook everything up so the buttons work?


I didn't want to honestly mess with the airbag and what not so. It wasn't much a half hr of labor so I think like 65 or 70 bucks. I had the MFSW before so it's just plug and play.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

drtechy said:


> So that was you on the vwvortex Facebook group lol! That's the steering wheel that should have come with these! Nice!
> 
> posted using tapatalk


haha yes sir!


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

Vwguy026 said:


> I didn't want to honestly mess with the airbag and what not so. It wasn't much a half hr of labor so I think like 65 or 70 bucks. I had the MFSW before so it's just plug and play.


I think that is totally reasonable to not deal with a fault or coding issue or airbag nightmare.  Looks great! I am begging for a thicker rim steering wheel - MUST HAVE!

Now where did you source the R steering wheel?? And how much?


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

Vwguy026 said:


> Sure I'll pm you and post up shots when it's all done


I'm also curious what the wheel cost if you don't mind letting me know too.

I don't have the MFSW, but I kind of what to swap to one...


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

Vwguy026 said:


>


Looks awesome! And bet it feels EVEN BETTER!!!


----------

